# eine bestimmte Zeile in Datei ändern



## deinertsche (13. Mai 2002)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine php-Datei in der diverse Variablen gespeichert sind. (Leider keine MySql-DB) Nun möchte ich über eine Eingabe-Seite dass man diese Variablen ändern kann.

Ich möchte also die Datei test.php öffnen und dann die Zeile
$variable="blabla";
durch
$variable=$neueEingabe;
ersetzen.

Ich kann mich aber nich auf die Zeilennummer festlegen weil in der Datei noch rumgeschrieben wird.

Ist doch bestimmt nich so schwer, oder?

thx
Deinertsche


----------



## Tob (13. Mai 2002)

suchfunktion/tutorialssection


----------



## ihrschweine (24. Januar 2008)

Ja tob, dann hättest du auch mal einen kleinen link machen können.

Man findet nämlich nichts eindeutiges dazu..

txt besteht aus

1
1
1


Zeile 1 soll bearbeitet werden mit dem neuen inhalt 3

1
3
1

Wie geht das denn nun?

MfG


----------



## R00Ki3 (24. Januar 2008)

Du kannst die Datei Zeile für Zeile einlesen...
Dafür benötigst du folgende funktionen
1. fopen   /// Öffnen der Datei 
2. fgets    /// Lesen Zeile für Zeile
3. fclose  /// Schließen der Datei...
4. fwrite   /// Schreiben in die Datei...

Entweder du bastelst die ne Schleife wo solange Zeile für Zeile gelesen wird bis du bei dein Wunsch Zeile angekommen bist.
Oder du ließt einfach vollständig die datei ein und speicherst zeile für zeile in einem array und tauscht den gewünschten datensatz dann aus....

Wie das mit dem Zeiger in der Datei hin und her schieben funkt lag mir jetzt nicht auf der zunge.

http://de2.php.net/manual/de/function.fgets.php


----------



## ihrschweine (24. Januar 2008)

Danke.
.
Hatte da einen wirklich dummen Denkfehler drinne 

"Austauschen" war das was mir gefehlt hatte *g*


----------

